
Develop Video Games for the Eldery - robg
http://ideas.theatlantic.com/2009/07/develop_video_games_for_the_eldery.php
======
GiraffeNecktie
I think video games for the elderly (eldery? sheesh!) are a great idea but
what I'd love to see are some innovative tools that would give seniors an
opportunity to make a meaningful contribution to their community. For example,
giving someone who has a visual impairment some kind of "OnStar" device with
two way voice and a video camera so that if they were standing at a bus stop
they could press a button and the call would be routed to my elderly mother
who could tell the person when the number 134 was pulling in (and help them
navigate to the door). That's just something off the top of my head and
probably not terribly practical but it's just an example of how someone with
limited mobility could reach out and participate in the wider world.

------
LargeWu
Here's an idea for an iPhone game: You shake the phone above your head, and
the character in the game yells "Get off my lawn!". When you stop shaking your
avatar randomly starts talking about the weather or takes a nap.

